# C. foai



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's some pictures of one of my C. foai (tank needs a cleanup ).


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

STUNNING coloration...

What size tank do you keep them in? tankmates? Have you got an overview of the tank? I'm restocking a 90 gallong in a few months, and I'm thinking of these as a possibility


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you, I keep them (2M/2F, not the best ratio i guess) in a 150 with 25 C. leptosoma, 5 N. buescheri, 2 A. Calvus and a lone Syno. eupterus.

For info, all the pictures here are from the same fish, he just takes on different colorations depending on the time of the day. 

I don't have a full setup view at hand but can get you one if you want (first new camera).


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow awesome colors. :thumb: Lets see the full setup shot


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Look like the the brother of the Aztec god Quetzalcoatl, except this one would be in charge of the ocean and the sun because its such a luminescent fish.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice. I kind of miss my guys...no tank space anymore though, lol.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome looking fish!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful fish...


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome awesome!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot.  And sorry for the tank shot, i've been quite busy lately. I'll take some more pictures this week end...


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

stunning is right. Great featherfin and just as great pics.
cc


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

thats a cool looking fishy :fish:


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice fish acreal ! What's the collection point of your Foai ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

zebra7 said:


> Very nice fish acreal ! What's the collection point of your Foai ?


I actually pm'd him that same question and he said they were "C. foae Green Kabogo, almost 15cm long. "

~Ed


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have always loved featherfins. STUNNING!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That is some kinda pretty :drooling: So that's what a featherfin looks like huh? I've seen the name featherfin but no pics until now that I remember anyway. Don't think I've ever even seen the name C. foai. Great pics too. You must be good with a camera and have a good one. Can't wait to see a full tank shot. I bet the C. leptosoma are stunning too.


----------

